# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  [Sukses] Kërkoj Eugen Çela

## blueyes

E pata bere dhe nje here tjeter kete kerkese dhe pse..ben  7 u mundua te me ndihmonte..Nuk ishte personi ne fjale...
kerkoj nje shukun tim quhet Eugen Cela ka dy vellezer te tjere Toni dhe Arditi nje moter Sonila..Geni ka mbaruar inxhinjerine elektronike ne Tirane ka jetuar tek rruga e Elbasanit dhe me vone te A.Sinani...

Kane vite qe jane larguar per ne Amerike por se kam idene se ku...
Ju lutem shume nese dikush ka informacion per kete person te me ndihmoje...
Faleminderit dhe gezuar Vitin e Ri 2006..

P.S Geni mund te jete i moshes 35 vjec perafersisht

----------


## joss

kerko: www.intelius.com

----------


## dori_85

peshendetje  un kam nje shokun tim me mbiemrin cela po do te pyes dhe do te kthej pergjigje

----------


## blueyes

Te falenderoj Dori perzemersisht per mundimin...Pac nje vit te mbare..

----------


## celaeugen

Pershendetje Blueyes, une jam personi qe po kerkonit pak kohe me perpara. Mund te kerkoj se kush jeni dhe perse po me kerkonit? 

Eugen Cela

----------


## celaeugen

> E pata bere dhe nje here tjeter kete kerkese dhe pse..ben  7 u mundua te me ndihmonte..Nuk ishte personi ne fjale...
> kerkoj nje shukun tim quhet Eugen Cela ka dy vellezer te tjere Toni dhe Arditi nje moter Sonila..Geni ka mbaruar inxhinjerine elektronike ne Tirane ka jetuar tek rruga e Elbasanit dhe me vone te A.Sinani...
> 
> Kane vite qe jane larguar per ne Amerike por se kam idene se ku...
> Ju lutem shume nese dikush ka informacion per kete person te me ndihmoje...
> Faleminderit dhe gezuar Vitin e Ri 2006..
> 
> P.S Geni mund te jete i moshes 35 vjec perafersisht


Ciao, 
do ishte mire te me thoje te pakten si quhesh dhe ku me ke njohur, keshtu kam nje ide dhe pika mbeshtetese per nje bashkebisedim. Une quhem Eugen Cela (Geni). Kam dy vellezer (Elton, Ardit) dhe nje moter (Sonila), te gjithe me te vegjel se une. Jam larguar nga Tirana ne 1994 per te vazhduar studimet ne Itali (ne Tirane studioja Engineri Elektrike). Mbas Italise leviza ne USA ku the kam pothuajse 4 vjet qe jetoj.

Pershendetje,
Geni

----------


## blueyes

O.K Geni sapo te lexova ,them se je ti personi qe po kerkoja ,gezohem....Ciao

----------


## Dorontina

waooo sa shpejt ....super ...une kerkova nji shoe time pas ca vitesh , erdha mu ke rruga e pash nji gru e pyeta ku banon mesuesja XXX ajo me tha qka ju duhet ? i thash e kam shoqe  :buzeqeshje:   :lakuriq nate: ol: kemi qesh ajo kishte qenê .....ishte per kamera te fshehura ai qast...

----------


## blueyes

> waooo sa shpejt ....super ...une kerkova nji shoe time pas ca vitesh , erdha mu ke rruga e pash nji gru e pyeta ku banon mesuesja XXX ajo me tha qka ju duhet ? i thash e kam shoqe  ol: kemi qesh ajo kishte qenê .....ishte per kamera te fshehura ai qast...


Ah en nderuar jeta eshte e cuditeshme kurre si dihet,kot sthone mali me malin nuk piqen por njeriu me njeriun po...
Gezohem dhe une per shoqen tende,gjithe te mirat y buenas noches de España

----------

